# Ammo transportation



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My cousin will be driving from NC to NH in the fall. He’s going to a shooting event and will only be traveling with ammo, no weapons. Looks like he’ll be going through VA, PA, MD, NY, CT and MA. 

Key point is that he will not have a pistol or rifle.. just ammo (about 250 rounds)

Any concerns/laws about passing through those states with just ammo?

Those are about the worse states for gun restrictions and violating 2a but I don’t know about ammo.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> My cousin will be driving from NC to NH in the fall. He's going to a shooting event and will only be traveling with ammo, no weapons. Looks like he'll be going through VA, PA, MD, NY, CT and MA.
> 
> Key point is that he will not have a pistol or rifle.. just ammo (about 250 rounds)
> 
> ...


1st suggestion;

NEVER EVER EVER allow a search without a warrant.

Keep ammo out of sight from a LEO should you get stopped lawfully for a moving violation.

Record the LEO with your cell phone if you are stopped.

Shut your mouth if stopped and provide license, registration and insurance with the window up and never never never answer their bullshit questions. They are designed to trip you up.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> ............Shut your mouth if stopped and provide license, registration and insurance with the window up and never never never answer their bullshit questions. They are designed to trip you up.


And lock all the doors. Cops LOVE to 'just' open the doors 'to talk to you'. Once they do, it's pretty much game over for you.

The following is NOT legal advice: If you're ordered out of your car under threat of arrest and/or bodily harm, do so. BUT: As soon as you open the door, hit the door locks, step out, toss in the keys and close the door. Odds are, now the cops will NEED a warrant to enter your vehicle.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> My cousin will be driving from NC to NH in the fall. He's going to a shooting event and will only be traveling with ammo, no weapons. Looks like he'll be going through VA, PA, MD, NY, CT and MA.
> 
> Key point is that he will not have a pistol or rifle.. just ammo (about 250 rounds)
> 
> ...


Where in NH?

Can't avoid NY, but he could avoid MA and CT going through Vermont. City azzwipes from Burlington are chipping away gun rights but VT is still Constitutional carry. No permits for anything. If not a federal felon , carry, buy, transport what you want.

MA has LOTS of confusing laws. Some provisions for out of state'ers to transport and/or for hunters. Don't get screwed there. CT I don't know.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if he can lock it away somewhere all the better - IE: the trunk >>> a secure case with a padlock snapped on it all the better ...

make sure he has somekind of paperwork concerning the event >>> any copper's concern will be that it's being transported inter-state for sale somewhere - heading north toward those heavy reg cities like NYC & Boston are a concern ....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

PA isn’t bad at all. I frequently travel to MD to visit relatives and that state is horrible. I disassemble my pistol and lock it inside an ammo can that is cable locked into the cargo compartment of my SUV. Everything is then covered up with blankets or luggage. Same for ammo in a separate can. This technically makes me legal but that doesn’t mean I can’t be hassle d by a rogue cop and liberal prosecutor.

The step daughter is a MD cop. She says, don’t consent to searches and don’t answer questions. Keep everything out of sight. Good luck!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could you ship it ahead of your travels or just buy once there?? Doesn't sound like a reason to risk your freedom over.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Massachusetts allows legally licensed and or non felons the ability to transport arms and ammunition into and or through the state.

The state allows competitors in recognized competitive matches to bring in guns and ammunition for them, pistol and rifle.

The state also allows for the transportation of said related firearms for use as an out of state Ma licensed hunter during the applicable seasons.

The state also allows those same qualified people to transport said weapons and or ammunition through the state to an outside of state location.

Ma state rules apply to the transport of said items, in general, in locked containers for ammo and locked gun cases for firearms.

They must not be in easy (arms length)reach of the person or persons within the vehicle.

They would be suspicious if you had 20,000 rounds of 7.62 NATO in the back of a truck.

I got stopped once with 15K of 7.62 NATO in the back of the F350, showed bill of sale and FFl, went on my way, no violation, he saw a soft tire.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

All good info. Thanks. 

Wish he could just ship but can’t.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Best advice: *Drive legally*.

No fake. It works like a charm. If there's no 'cause' to pull you over, then you won't get pulled over.

Don't tailgate. Don't weave and make unsafe lane changes. Use your turn signals. Make sure all your lights (brake, turn, headlamps, reverse, license plate etc) work. Check your license plate... is it fastened securely? Don't have dark-tinted windows. Replace that cracked windshield. Don't clog up your windshield with a radar detector, cell phone holders, GPS unit, dancing hula dolls with grass skirts, little dogs with wobbly heads and wrappers from your drive-through lunches. Same goes for the rear window.

Don't listen to an MP3 player with headphones. Get new rubber if the tires are going bald. Fix that broken side mirror. Wear your frikkin seat belt, for chissakes.

This is Driver's Education, Day One, folks.

Oh, and don't drive down the road 110MPH. I'll bet you thought I forgot that one. :tango_face_wink:

.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> All good info. Thanks.
> 
> Wish he could just ship but can't.


I have taken ammunition to the UPS terminal and shipped it to NC without a problem, did not even have to show my FFL.

They did ask for my drivers license though.

Those local UPS stores will not touch guns or ammo, they are private companies, the terminal has to take it by law as a common carrier.

Guns I ship through the USPS.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And lock all the doors. Cops LOVE to 'just' open the doors 'to talk to you'. Once they do, it's pretty much game over for you.
> 
> The following is NOT legal advice: If you're ordered out of your car under threat of arrest and/or bodily harm, do so. BUT: As soon as you open the door, hit the door locks, step out, toss in the keys and close the door. Odds are, now the cops will NEED a warrant to enter your vehicle.


Too bad you can't do this with most newer cars  My car won't allow we to lock the keys in the car. I can lock them in the trunk, however, but that means opening the hatch first, before locking them in...risky...

Peace & safe travels!
Michael J.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Michael_Js said:


> Too bad you can't do this with most newer cars  My car won't allow we to lock the keys in the car. I can lock them in the trunk, however, but that means opening the hatch first, before locking them in...risky...
> 
> Peace & safe travels!
> Michael J.


Um.... you need to _take the keys out of the ignition_ if you're going to TOSS THEM INTO THE CAR.

Like, you know... most normal people take the keys out of the ignition when they exit the vehicle.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A word to the wise, IF YOU DRINK AND DRIVE, while parked, say in a diner, take the keys out of the ignition!!!!

If they are out while you are parked, and I don't mean in the process of pulling over for a stop, you cannot be charged with DUI.

Depending where you live, you can get whacked for public intoxication, but not DUI with an honest cop.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Um.... you need to _take the keys out of the ignition_ if you're going to TOSS THEM INTO THE CAR.
> 
> Like, you know... most normal people take the keys out of the ignition when they exit the vehicle.


Some newer cars won't allow you to lock the doors even if the keys are lying on the seat. They don't have to be in the ignition.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> A word to the wise, IF YOU DRINK AND DRIVE, while parked, say in a diner, take the keys out of the ignition!!!!
> 
> If they are out while you are parked, and I don't mean in the process of pulling over for a stop, you cannot be charged with DUI.
> 
> Depending where you live, you can get whacked for public intoxication, but not DUI with an honest cop.


Years ago a friend pulled over in rest area, to sober up, keys out of ign, went to sleep. An Officer knocked on the window and his foot touched the clutch pedal, car moved, charged w/DWI.

He had a good lawyer who got the officer to admit no keys were in ignition. Then asked the Judge what message are we sending if someone pulls over , to sober up, then is arrested for doing so? Keep driving?

Judge let him go.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Some newer cars won't allow you to lock the doors even if the keys are lying on the seat. They don't have to be in the ignition.


New cars/trucks sort of suck. I won't own one.

I grew up with cars/trucks that were free/cheap, and I had a good toolbox and most needed stuff to do roadside repairs. I still can/do.

New stuff you are SOL .


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Some newer cars won't allow you to lock the doors even if the keys are lying on the seat. They don't have to be in the ignition.


Then crack the window far enough to toss the keys in.

Problem solved.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Then crack the window far enough to toss the keys in.
> 
> Problem solved.


Some dishonest LEOs could claim to be able to smell reefer wafting out of the cracked window, giving them probable cause....or something.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Some dishonest LEOs could claim to be able to smell reefer wafting out of the cracked window, giving them probable cause....or something.


In most states, they'd need a warrant to search it if it's locked. Not just 'probable cause'. They can't just bust the window in because they claimed they smelled Mary Jane inside.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> In most states, they'd need a warrant to search it if it's locked. Not just 'probable cause'. They can't just bust the window in because they claimed they smelled Mary Jane inside.


Maybe some states. I don't know. I have only ever had my car searched one time, many many years ago in college, when the police were looking for someone that had shot someone at a nearby house and I was driving down the street with my lights off in a car matching the description.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Maybe some states. I don't know. I have only ever had my car searched one time, many many years ago in college, when the police were looking for someone that had shot someone at a nearby house and I was driving down the street with my lights off in a car matching the description.


They'll usually say 'you match the description', then get on their radio and ask dispatch to give them a description......


----------



## Triumph (Aug 18, 2020)

I live in the Socialist Republic of New Jersey but frequently shoot in PA and NY. PA your pretty good as they are still a free state outside of the cities for now although all the people from NJ and NY moving there is changing the state for the worse. NY is a steaming pile of communism in the highly populated areas but if you stay away from the city you should be safe. Where I shoot there the range is run by Leo's and everyone of them i talk to are on the side of 2A. Never had an issue there I just lock everything up way more than required so in the event I do im more than covered under the law. If your cousin is passing through Jersey. As long as what is being transported is legal in the destination state you are good but it should be locked. It's just ammo so I wouldn't be too concerned.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. He’s passing through some non-free states and near some cesspool cities but it’s ammo only. No firearms. Legally purchased ammo so he is going ahead with no worries.


----------

